# Bezos



## Ken King

That was pretty damn cool.


----------



## Sneakers

Aw nutz.  forgot to turn it on.


----------



## stgislander

It's always fun to watch the booster stick the landing.


----------



## black dog

Ken King said:


> That was pretty damn cool.



Not as cool as the 60's - 70's, but pretty ****ing cool.


----------



## black dog

stgislander said:


> It's always fun to watch the booster stick the landing.



It missed the X, i give it a 8.9


----------



## Kyle

Space Returns Unwanted Amazon Delivery
					

WEST TEXAS—Outer space has returned an unwanted Amazon package that was sent to it unsolicited yesterday. According to witnesses, the package floated gently back down to earth after being rejected. Locals have asked Amazon to please "pick this thing up and bring it back to the warehouse" as no...




					babylonbee.com
				







> If you know who ordered a giant metal gumdrop with 4 dudes in it, please call Amazon immediately.


----------



## glhs837

Giant almost space dildo RTB.  But yes. Rockets landing never getting old for me.


----------



## stgislander

Ashton Kutcher is probably kicking himself (or slapping Mila around).  Rumor is he was supposed to go up on the first launch, but Mila said no way in hell.


----------



## black dog

glhs837 said:


> Giant almost space dildo RTB.  But yes. Rockets landing never getting old for me.



When I saw the rocket this morning thats was my first thought,,, a scene from The Dictator movie popped in my head...


----------



## glhs837




----------



## jrt_ms1995

glhs837 said:


>



Honesty in broadcasting! Not something you see every day.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## PJay

Bozo... okay.. Bezos decides he wants to give a "Courage & Civility" Award..100 million! 

Winner is....















Van Jones. For being civil.


He is one of the nastiest people on earth.


----------



## glhs837

Best one yet


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Merlin99

So I was listening to this on MSNBC and they had a bunch of congressmen telling us that that Bezos should never have done this as long as all his money is needed on earth. Apparently they think that they should have right of first refusal to his money.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------

